# Rabbits; buck + doe = ???



## Nao57 (Nov 14, 2020)

So I put the doe in with the buck. They started racing around. 

And then he starts the jackhammer...

But he doesn't fall off. He just stops. 

Should I be worried about there being a full mating that's successful if he doesn't fall of? 

I'm still somewhat new to rabbits. I kept her in with him until he did this 2 or 3 times. But I can't tell if she was receiving it, and if its successful. 

How do you know? 

I did put her in his cage again the next day to do the same (which is today). (But today I had to do other chores while I had the doe in with the buck; about 15 or 20 minutes.) 

Its odd to have to think about this. The does look more shy now than before. (Not sure if that means anything.) 

But part of the time after the initial jackhammer momentum and lack of falling off, the doe in response just went to the corner of the cage. 

I don't want to do too many times of putting her in his cage the next day if she's already pregnant. 

Curious what you may advise.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 14, 2020)

Usually I don't count it as a breeding unless I see him fall off. Especially this time of year, does just don't seem to be in the mood. But you left them alone so I'd definitely be counting days. Hopefully they figured it out.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 14, 2020)

Any idea also at how many days the doe will start to look big and show actual nipples for nursing? (With dogs and cats that's what you'd look for, not sure if people look for that in rabbits. But they are mammals.)

Thank you for your comment and advise.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 14, 2020)

You can try to palapate at 12 to 14 days....but most don't show any signs until they are due and some won't until afterwards. Many do nest and pull fur at around 30 days. 
It's more of a wait and see game.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 15, 2020)

Usually, there will be a fall off.  Usually with some sort of noise.  I had one who would yodel.

Then, afterwards, the buck gets up from being stunned, and stomps around the place, kinda excited and all full of himself.  The doe will usually be rolling her eyes in the corner.

Count twenty eight days and give her a nest box with stuff to put in it.  After day 34, if she hasn't had a litter, take her back to the buck.

Some of them get plump, other times you hardly notice anything.  Usually, several days before she is due, a doe will lay around and be less active.  It's only a month and a few days, so it's usually not a big bother to just wait and see if babies appear.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 15, 2020)

promiseacres said:


> Usually I don't count it as a breeding unless I see him fall off. Especially this time of year, does just don't seem to be in the mood. But you left them alone so I'd definitely be counting days. Hopefully they figured it out.



Forgot to ask. Do they need to practice it a few times on different days to figure it out?

I also realized there were times when the buck got the back end and front end on the doe mixed up lol. And I'd heard horror stories from others about the doe using such opportunities to eviscerate certain things.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 15, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> Usually, there will be a fall off.  Usually with some sort of noise.  I had one who would yodel.
> 
> Then, afterwards, the buck gets up from being stunned, and stomps around the place, kinda excited and all full of himself.  The doe will usually be rolling her eyes in the corner.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Nov 15, 2020)

Yup, bucks can get bit.  If they have enough room to run a bit, the doe will run and the buck will chase her.  That helps line them up properly.  I have a small corral that can be set up for them which is a little larger than the buck's usual space.

They don't really need to practice, a doe is a 'contact ovulator' so once she has 'contact' with the buck, she will drop eggs.  She's this type of fertile all but four days out of the month so you don't have to wait for her to be in heat.

If she's already pregnant, she will usually not lift for mating.  That is sometimes a way to tell if she's pregnant or not.


----------



## Nao57 (Nov 15, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> Yup, bucks can get bit.  If they have enough room to run a bit, the doe will run and the buck will chase her.  That helps line them up properly.  I have a small corral that can be set up for them which is a little larger than the buck's usual space.
> 
> They don't really need to practice, a doe is a 'contact ovulator' so once she has 'contact' with the buck, she will drop eggs.  She's this type of fertile all but four days out of the month so you don't have to wait for her to be in heat.
> 
> If she's already pregnant, she will usually not lift for mating.  That is sometimes a way to tell if she's pregnant or not.


Thank you


----------

